# Transmisor de VHF de 50MHZ



## advark (Mar 27, 2007)

Que tal, soy nuevo en el foro. He revisado los temas y me parecen muy interesantes.
Bueno quisiera que me ayuden con un problema, la verdad es un tema de tesis que pienso escoger.
se trata de diseñar y construir un transmisor de estado solido a 50Mhz. La particularidad de esto es que tiene que tener un potencia de 1Kw, es bastante para un transmisor. Lo que pasa es que es para aplicaciones atmosféricas. Lo que deseo es que me oriente como debo empezar a desarrollarlo, osea autores o papers en donde buscar los diferentes temas que engloban este proyecyto. Ya sea amplificador de potencia. La parte de control y modulacion. Asi como de hardware apropiado para la implementación agradecere su ayuda de antemano.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 27, 2007)

Aplicaciones atmosfericas (que piensas hacer cosquillas a la ionosfera) o interferir todos los telefonos inalambricos de tu barrio.

te recomiendo que leas las leyes de radiodifusion de tu pais, porque esa banda es muy populosa y donde hagas un poco de interferencia tendras camionetas rastreandote ,y que le diras "-estaba haciendo experimentos atmosfericos !" con un transmisor de 1 kilowatt que encontre en un tacho de basura.

cuidado que en el espectro radioelectrico hay normas

saludos


----------



## advark (Mar 27, 2007)

No es para eso. Ante todo soy peruano. Este tema de tesis lo propusieron del Radio Observartorio de Jicamarca(http://jro.igp.gob.pe/, Alli trabajan en con señales ionosfericas es por eso lo de 50Mhz), debido a la necesidad de cambiar sus transmisores de tubos de vacio, a transmisores de estado solido. Que por cierto trabajan Ok
Bueno soy estudiante de ing electronica de la PUCP. Y escogi ese tema porque lo presentaron en un seminario. Y bueno necesito informacióntmacion para empezar la tesis.


----------

